# Climate Control and Gearshift Backlighting Out



## sentra17 (Dec 23, 2020)

Hi, 
I was rewiring an aftermarket radio, the previous owner had done a poor job. Before I touched it, everything worked. Now after I rewired it exactly the way it was, the climate control and gearshift backlighting is out, as well the ECO, Sport, and Traction Control buttons over to the left. I plugged the factory radio back in and it did not change anything. I believe I have checked all fuses but I believe the issue is on the car side. Going crazy trying to trace this. Any help would be great! Thanks so much!!!
-Steve


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Does the rest of the illumination work (i.e., power window and lock backlights, trunk switch, steering wheel switches, etc)? If not, you probably blew the fuse. It's in the IPDM, should be a 10A fuse identified on the cover as "ILLUMINATION". The fuse is driven off the taillamp relay, but the lamps themselves have a separate fuse.


----------



## sentra17 (Dec 23, 2020)

VStar650CL said:


> Does the rest of the illumination work (i.e., power window and lock backlights, trunk switch, steering wheel switches, etc)? If not, you probably blew the fuse. It's in the IPDM, should be a 10A fuse identified on the cover as "ILLUMINATION". The fuse is driven off the taillamp relay, but the lamps themselves have a separate fuse.


Oh ok yeah excellent than you so much. I’ll check those other lights you mentioned later. Sorry but where is the IPDM? Thanks so much!!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

On a late model Sentra the IPDM will be laid flat inside a black plastic box just in front of the lefthand shock tower. It will be upside down in the box, you need to flip it to access the fuses.


----------



## sentra17 (Dec 23, 2020)

Oh that one is a pain to flip lol, maybe that’s why I missed it. Ok thanks so much!! I’ll check and get back to you!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Yep, they don't leave much slack on the wire bundles. You're most welcome!


----------



## sentra17 (Dec 23, 2020)

VStar650CL said:


> Yep, they don't leave much slack on the wire bundles. You're most welcome!


Hi, I opened it up, and on the fuse map key thing, there is not a fuse that says “Illumination”. But the 10A I believe F7 fuse called “POS Lamp L” was the one that popped. Replaced and now it all works. Thanks so much!!!!


----------

